
Yoda Is Dead but Star Wars’ Dubious Lessons Live On - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/yoda-is-dead-but-star-wars-dubious-lessons-live-on
======
afshin
Star Trek, on the other hand, consistently presents an optimistic view of our
capacity for civilization. I love science-fiction, even when it's dystopian.
But why does so much of it have to be dystopian?

